# shoot straight in apopka florida



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

so any Floridians go ther to shoot at shoot straight in apopka Florida i am going their today to shoot my AR-15 !!! its bing some time sins i taken it out and shoot it i am all so taking my AK-47 i be ther after 4 pm


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Shoot there all the time. Nice and friendly people. Only two lanes for long guns though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have bought there but only shot there once and it was hotter than I care for. Sales guys seem to be OK.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Shoot there all the time. Nice and friendly people. Only two lanes for long guns though.


 i now i now but hope fully i get to shoot whit trouble


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm 10 minutes away from Shoot Straight... I'm there 1-3 days per week. I'm lucky, as I can go mid-day. It gets a bit busy in there in the evenings...

Say hi to Gunny for me.

Jeff


----------



## StngStr (Jun 23, 2007)

Was there this past Tuesday night and bought an XD40SC. I pick it up on Monday and will put a couple hundred rounds through it while i'm there.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I visited east orange shooting in Winter Park...$9.95 all day. you could even leave and go for lunch and return. $10 dollars and you could try all there rental guns...by far best range in the Orlando area for me


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

boildown said:


> I visited east orange shooting in Winter Park...$9.95 all day. you could even leave and go for lunch and return. $10 dollars and you could try all there rental guns...by far best range in the Orlando area for me


Decent little shop.....but....let's just say that, the 2 guys I talked to there were not the sharpest tools in the shed when it comes to firearms.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

+1 for east orange over shoot straight. better range prices and the fact you can still rent a gun do it for me, although the showroom floor is nicer at shoot straight. it is fun to look at possible purchases when you go to the range and the selection isn't overwhelming at east orange like it is at shoot straight. 

as for quality of service issues, in my experience you get that almost wherever you go unfortunately. anything from lack of knowledge to questionable safety fundamentals certainly turn me off to particular sales associates, and if the action warrants then it should be brought to the attention of the manager. i have had my share of unpleasant experiences at different shops. just like anyone might have at a shop one might frequent, but that doesn't make me write off the whole shop. after all, most of the time i go to a range, i am there to use their backstop.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

Haven't tried that one but the Shoot Straight on 301 in Tampa is a decent place to shoot. Gets a little crowded when they first open and in the evening, but mid afternoon is the best time. Most of the employees are friendly and helpful, just one guy is smug and arrogant.


----------

